

ReactJS for Stupid People - hoggle
http://blog.andrewray.me/reactjs-for-stupid-people/

======
hoggle
Also a good follow-up regarding "Flux" here:

"Flux for stupid people" [http://blog.andrewray.me/flux-for-stupid-
people/](http://blog.andrewray.me/flux-for-stupid-people/)

